# 56cm NOS MXL on San Fran Craigslist



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Beautiful bike....does this belong to anyone here? 

Would love to hear how it's avoided being built all these years!

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/926997649.html


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

Most probably one of the ones from South Africa, the shop had a lot of NOS steel Merckx sitting out the back. 
Like finding The Holy Grail.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

That is the bike that one of the guys on the Serotts forum has been trying to sell.

No takers there.

The frame and fork aren't a match.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Those are not the best photos but it does look like a MAX fork. What doesn't match?


toomanybikes said:


> That is the bike that one of the guys on the Serotts forum has been trying to sell.
> 
> No takers there.
> 
> The frame and fork aren't a match.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

merckxman said:


> Those are not the best photos but it does look like a MAX fork. What doesn't match?


There was thread over at the Serotta forum which has now been edited, my recollection is that, yes it is a MAX fork but there was an issue that it was clearly from another frame as I seem to recall that the paint wasn't a perfect colour match.


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

During my last conversation with Rashid, he mentioned a 56cm MXL in Telekom livery. I wonder if this is that frame? It also sounded like Rashid's cache of NOS frames has been depleted.

Too bad this frame is a 56. After getting a 59cm MXL and 57cm Strada, I realized that my perfect size would be a 58 MXL.

Maybe eBay will come through for me....

Cheers Eric in AZ


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> There was thread over at the Serotta forum which has now been edited, my recollection is that, yes it is a MAX fork but there was an issue that it was clearly from another frame as I seem to recall that the paint wasn't a perfect colour match.


If I recall, the fork came off a *much* larger frame, and there was a question of proper rake.


----------



## spamjoshua (Aug 10, 2007)

*nos mxl...*

It was one of the South African framesets. I know because its mine, and I bought and imported it directly.

The frame and fork are a match for rake, but were not for steerer length. The steerer has since been cut and threaded to fit exactly as eddy would have wished.

It is common for builders to keep rake consistent across frame sizes, with the length of the steerer being the only alteration.

The paint is an exact match, any comments to the contrary pure conjecture by folks who have never seen the frameset. People seem to want to be helpful more than accurate, its common on lists. 

I bought three MX Leaders. I am sucker for MAX tubes, but have the one I love, so the NOS has sat.

Joshua


----------



## spamjoshua (Aug 10, 2007)

That was not meant to read as harsh as it does...

I assure you, if the fork was not a match, I would have said so.

Joshua


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

spamjoshua said:


> That was not meant to read as harsh as it does...
> 
> I assure you, if the fork was not a match, I would have said so.
> 
> Joshua


did you sell it?


----------



## spamjoshua (Aug 10, 2007)

*I have not sold it...*

It is currently tucked away in San Francisco.

Cheers,
Joshua


----------

